# Mac PowerPoint 2004: JPEG saving bug?



## pbesong (Apr 1, 2005)

After upgrading to Powerpoint 2004, I found out that I can no longer save my slides as JPEGs that are under 400 pixels high. I normally save them to 500 wide x 375 high, but found that with PPT 2004, it will squash the width of each jpeg and make it tall (it looks like the height and width get reversed). I at first thought that I'd entered the height and width into the wrong box, but was surprised to learn that it was indeed goofing up the height and width. I also tested it on another machine in our department with the same results. The only work-around I found was to make sure the height of the JPEG was set to at least 400 pixels high for it to treat the height and width properly. Can anyone else verify that this is a bug? If so, how do we report it to Microsoft???


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

This may not be a bug.

Check your PowerPoint Preference settings. There are a couple of places where you need to look and probably experiment, because I'm not sure which might be involved in what's happening. Start with item 1. There are several variables involved, so you probably ought write down what you do so you don't lose track. You may have to quit PowerPoint between changing settings for the changes to take effect.

1) PowerPoint/Preferences/Save Saves slides as graphics files, you can change the default dpi (72) and default size (720x540 pixels), and choose whether to compress the graphics files or not.

2) PowerPoint/Preferences/General/ Click on Web Options. Select the Pictures tab. There are settings there for target monitors.

Houston


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Check your page setup from within PowerPoint. 

There's also a Preference setting to either keep the format of the slide you are importing, or change it to the new format. Can't remember exactly where that one is at, but it's there.


----------



## pbesong (Apr 1, 2005)

I tried messing with the preferences as you suggested, but it's still spitting out tall slides. I think it's a bug.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

pbesong said:


> I tried messing with the preferences as you suggested, but it's still spitting out tall slides. I think it's a bug.


You could be right. Try checking the Microsoft Mac support site:

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/

Make sure you've got the latest upgrades to Office. There's also a section for how to contact MS. There's also a User group on the site where you might be able to find more information.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/community/usergroups/usergroups.aspx?pid=usersgroups

Good luck.

Martha


----------

